# "Avatar" Ticket Price Should Include 1 Hr. w/Shrink?



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Is Avatar a breathtaking film? Certainly.

Is Avatar a cinematic triumph for Cameron? Absolutely.

Should Avatar be on everyone's "must see" list? Probably.

Should Avatar cause depression and thoughts of suicide? WHAT!

On the Avatar Forums site there is, I kid you not, a thread titled "Ways to cope with the depression of the dream of Pandora being intangible,".

Apparently some fans say they have experienced depression and suicidal thoughts after seeing the film because they long to enjoy the beauty of the alien world Pandora.

Read more on this story at http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/Movies/01/11/avatar.movie.blues/index.html


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Good heavens.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The lawyers are lining up as we speak....


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Okay, let's just start with the presumption that "Avatar" is the total embodiment of all things cinematic, and provides a total immersion in to a surreal world un-imagined by anyone since time began and promises dreams of beauty and harmony to fill the soul......IT'S A FRICKIN' MOVIE!!!!!! Get over it!!!! Sheesh.....


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Get a (bleeping) life!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sometimes that movie's life is much better [...] and psychotically substitute real [miserable] own.


----------

